# R/C Sharkfest...The Pictures. #31-32



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

We had FUN!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Who'da thunk there were big drum in GA!  We look like HELL at 3am!


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## tulisiak.2 (Feb 4, 2005)

did you guys use spam for the shark? By the way great pics and well done!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

The spam didn't produce this time......They wanted Vienna Sausages..Go figure.


----------



## bbright (May 14, 2006)

*fun*

Looks like ya'll had a blast!!!


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

*got bait?*


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

*RNC SharkGear*


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

Awesome! What baits were the drum and sharks caught on?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Paul McDonald said:


> Awesome! What baits were the drum and sharks caught on?



The sharks seemed to prefer stingray over anything else, and the reds all hit bluefish chunks...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome pics*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Perdy work guys. Looks like fun was had by all... Shouldnt have caught those reds on the first bite...looks like they coulda ate a few more bluefish chunks


----------



## gonnawin (Feb 15, 2007)

where is this at? i plan on fishing the surf this weekend down at Hunting island state park, so vienna sausage huh, seriously???? ok..........., maybe ill try that this weekend, were you guys catchin yer own rays? also, my largest rod is a 8ft Mako, what pound test do you guys prefer? i only have 20# on it right now, i want to use that rod for sharks, i have rods for the smaller fish

Good catch peoples!:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Jarson (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow! That looked like a good time. I want to go next time. I had considered going at the last minute but got lazy and stayed home. I wish I would have met up with you guys.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Awesome... great pix..

You guys are more crazier than us.. daarn.. I hope you guys live closer.. we would make an awesome team...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Jarson said:


> Wow! That looked like a good time. I want to go next time. I had considered going at the last minute but got lazy and stayed home. I wish I would have met up with you guys.



Man, you just gotta cut loose and DO IT! Don't worry, we'll be doing SOMETHING all summer, and you are welcome any time.  I'll let you know what the next plan is. PM me your cell number and I'll put it in my phone...We gott get some more 'yakkin in too, BTW. :fishing:


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I got some of the guys from the club itchin to go now... Prolly make another trip in about 3 weeks or so.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

TreednNC said:


> Shouldnt have caught those reds on the first bite...looks like they coulda ate a few more bluefish chunks


We've noticed that before. I think it's because the little pups like these don't get enuff to eat because all the big ones down here beat them to it....


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Paul McDonald said:


> Awesome! What baits were the drum and sharks caught on?


I didn't catch any big sharks, but all the little ones I got were caught with Vienna Sausage with the hook tipped with red fish, and a glow stick next to each hook. 

I'm not sure if it's the glow stick or the red fish that attracts them, but it's a killer combination seems like; as soon as it got dark I couldn't keep a bait in the water for 10 minutes.

I've used glow sticks at night for a long time, but tipping the hook with red fish is a trick that a guy showed me last fall, so the red fish might be what's doing the trick.


----------



## bbright (May 14, 2006)

*glow stick*

do you have any pics of how you attach the glow stick?


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

bbright said:


> do you have any pics of how you attach the glow stick?


We do now....

The "fishing" glow sticks come with little pieces of clear rubber tubing in the package. Slide two of them over the line when you make the rig, and then just stick each end of the glow stick in one. 

I think the tubing is just little pieces of aquarium air hose, so you could make your own with a piece of that.

Also great for casting in the dark, you can see where stuff goes....


----------



## bbright (May 14, 2006)

*surf fish*

Awesome... Thanks for posting the pic. I found some glow sticks at the dollar store here that are 25 for $1.00. I have been using them on my tips for strike indicator. I now have a new idea. Thanks.  Here's to you! :beer:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty work on the Drum and biters.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Well done....I'm jealous


----------

